# [Solucionado] [WIFI] iwl3945 Instalar y configurar con Wicd

## fuyutsuku

Un saludo, acabo de pasarme a Gentoo y hay una cosa que llevo tiempo intentando buscando por temas similares en este y varios foros y no consigo, que es que funcione el wifi.

Tengo un portatil Asus con la tarjeta de red inalámbrica Intel 3945abg y esta es la salida de lspci:

fuyutsuku fuyu # lspci | grep -i network

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

Aqui el archivo net:

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_eth0="dhcp"

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

config_wlan0=("dhcp")

El wpa_suplicant conf esta asi:

  GNU nano 2.3.1  Fichero: /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf              

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel

network={

        ssid="AVL_WIFI"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto=WPA2

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        group=CCMP TKIP

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        psk="GPLCEQURNLAPCN"

        priority=5

}

He probado varias configuraciones del wpa_suplicant.conf y del net tanto con ip fija como dhcp y sigo sin ver redes.

La salida de ifconfig wlan0:

fuyutsuku fuyu # ifconfig wlan0

wlan0: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1b:77:a6:2b:e9  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

la salida de iwconfig es lo que mas me mosquea:

fuyutsuku fuyu # iwconfig

ip_vti0   no wireless extensions.

gre0      no wireless extensions.

wlan0     no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

Imagino que en relación a esto ni el wicd ni el wpa_suplicant me encuentran ningun adaptador de red inalámbrica, la red con cable ethernet funciona perfectamente, tengo el modulo de la 3945 activado en el nucleo, los led de encendido del wifi y del bluetooth se encienden, y esta instalado el ucode:

fuyutsuku fuyu # ls /etc/modprobe.d/

aliases.conf  alsa.conf  i386.conf  iwl3945  ppp.conf

Si hago un iwlist scan tengo esto:

fuyutsuku fuyu # iwlist scan

ip_vti0   Interface doesn't support scanning.

gre0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

sit0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.

eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.

tunl0     Interface doesn't support scanning.

Muchas gracias y un saludoLast edited by fuyutsuku on Mon Apr 08, 2013 4:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fuyutsuku

Sigo probando cosas, he leido acerca del RF Kill Switch: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-5555597.html?sid=a77f83ee2fc86db5fbdab4890d31760f

pero creo que no es el problema ya que no marca que tenga nada bloqueado

fuyutsuku fuyu # rfkill list

0: phy0: Wireless LAN

	Soft blocked: no

	Hard blocked: no

Si hago un dmseg veo que tengo tambien el driver de la iwl4965 a la vez que el iwl3945

[    1.298399] Intel(R) Wireless WiFi driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    1.299695] Copyright(c) 2003-2012 Intel Corporation

[    1.301085] iwldvm: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    1.302428] iwldvm: Copyright(c) 2003-2012 Intel Corporation

[    1.303789] iwl4965: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi 4965 driver for Linux, in-tree:

[    1.305153] iwl4965: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    1.306569] iwl3945: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection driver for Linux, in-tree:s

[    1.307962] iwl3945: Copyright(c) 2003-2011 Intel Corporation

[    1.361693] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Tunable channels: 13 802.11bg, 23 802.11a channels

[    1.363131] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel Wireless WiFi Link 3945ABG

[    1.364714] iwl3945 0000:03:00.0: irq 42 for MSI/MSI-X

[    1.364857] Registered led device: phy0-led

[    1.365014] ieee80211 phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'iwl-3945-rs'

[    1.365342] hso: drivers/net/usb/hso.c: Option Wireless

[    1.366851] usbcore: registered new interface driver hso

[    1.368341] usbcore: registered new interface driver cdc_phonet

----------

## quilosaq

Creo que este post te será útil:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-938722-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## fuyutsuku

Pues bueno tras seguir el post que me has dado si que algo he corregido, no tenia configurado esto en el nucleo:

 cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility

Lo he recompilado reiniciado y el iw scan me muestra bien todas las redes pero no consigo conectar, iwconfig sigue mostrando "no wireless extension" a todas las interfaces, wicd no muestra ninguna red inalámbrica y wpa_suplicant gui no muestra ningun adaptador disponible.

Otro cambio que ha habido es que tras hacer como dicen en el otro hilo:

rm /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules 

Ahora cuando hago ifconfig tengo con otros nombres las interfaces de red:

fuyutsuku linux # ifconfig -a

enp2s0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.0.195  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.0.255

        inet6 fe80::222:15ff:fe74:79a3  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        ether 00:22:15:74:79:a3  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 502  bytes 226725 (221.4 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 574  bytes 81647 (79.7 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 1  collisions 0

gre0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1476

        unspec 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00  txqueuelen 0  (UNSPEC)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

ip_vti0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1500

        tunnel   txqueuelen 0  (IPIP Tunnel)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

lo: flags=8<LOOPBACK>  mtu 65536

        loop  txqueuelen 0  (Local Loopback)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

sit0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        sit  txqueuelen 0  (IPv6-in-IPv4)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

tunl0: flags=128<NOARP>  mtu 1480

        tunnel   txqueuelen 0  (IPIP Tunnel)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

wlp3s0: flags=4098<BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        ether 00:1b:77:a6:2b:e9  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 0  bytes 0 (0.0 B)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

Pues nada seguiremos intentando  :Smile: 

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba cambiando en /etc/conf.d/net:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext" 
```

por

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dnl80211"
```

EDITO:

Con el cambio en los nombres de las interfaces tendrás que poner:

```
wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211"
```

----------

## fuyutsuku

Si, se me olvido decir que habia hecho ese cambio, he probado con los dos drivers, cambiandolo tanto en el archivo net como en wicd:

fuyutsuku fuyu # iw wlp3s0 info  

Interface wlp3s0

	ifindex 3

	type managed

	wiphy 2

Aqui el net:

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_enp2s0="dhcp"

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dnl80211"

config_wlp3s0=("dhcp")

----------

## fuyutsuku

Pues sigo probando cosas, tenia instalado networkmanager y al iniciar arrancaba el servicio pero luego decia que se quedaba sin activar, lo he desinstalado, pero no ha cmabiado nada, sigo sin tener "adaptador wifi"

----------

## opotonil

La verdad que no he leido el post completo, pero imagino que la iwl3945 necesite firmware ¿lo tienes instalado? Para la iwl4965, que es la que yo tengo, desde hace una temporada se incluye el firmware en sys-kernel/linux-firmware imagino que para la tu iwl3945 se incluya tambien.

Salu2.

----------

## fuyutsuku

En principio lo que instale fue siguiendo la wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Iwlwifi#Software_Setup_-_Installing_the_microcode_files

emerge -av sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode

Tajmbien tengo configurado en el nucleo:

Device Drivers --->

    [*] Network device support --->

        [*] Wireless LAN --->

            [*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

            <*> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection

Pero no se que se me escapa, la tarjeta la reconoce el sistema y de hecho si hago iw scan escanea bien las redes:

fuyutsuku fuyu # iw wlp3s0 scan

BSS 30:39:f2:81:b7:6e (on wlp3s0)

	TSF: 114512794005 usec (1d, 07:48:32)

	freq: 2412

	beacon interval: 100

	capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

	signal: -80.00 dBm

	last seen: 3413 ms ago

	Information elements from Probe Response frame:

	SSID: WLAN_B76D

	Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 18.0 24.0 36.0 54.0 

	DS Parameter set: channel 1

	ERP: <no flags>

	Extended supported rates: 6.0 9.0 12.0 48.0 

	HT capabilities:

		Capabilities: 0x18fc

			HT20

			SM Power Save disabled

			RX Greenfield

			RX HT20 SGI

			RX HT40 SGI

			TX STBC

			No RX STBC

			Max AMSDU length: 7935 bytes

			DSSS/CCK HT40

		Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

		Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 8 usec (0x06)

		HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15

		HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

	HT operation:

		 * primary channel: 1

		 * secondary channel offset: no secondary

		 * STA channel width: 20 MHz

		 * RIFS: 0

		 * HT protection: no

		 * non-GF present: 1

		 * OBSS non-GF present: 0

		 * dual beacon: 0

		 * dual CTS protection: 0

		 * STBC beacon: 0

		 * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

		 * PCO active: 0

		 * PCO phase: 0

	WPS:	 * Version: 1.0

		 * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

		 * Selected Registrar: 0x0

		 * Response Type: 3 (AP)

		 * UUID: 7e5779af-a412-73a1-8dbe-c0bd756b3ba8

		 * Manufacturer: Broadcom

		 * Model: Broadcom

		 * Model Number: 123456

		 * Serial Number: 1234

		 * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

		 * Device name: BroadcomAP

		 * Config methods: Label, PBC

		 * RF Bands: 0x1

	WPA:	 * Version: 1

		 * Group cipher: TKIP

		 * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

		 * Authentication suites: PSK

		 * Capabilities: 16-PTKSA-RC (0x000c)

	WMM:	 * Parameter version 1

		 * u-APSD

		 * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

		 * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

		 * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

		 * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

BSS d0:ae:ec:e4:1b:b8 (on wlp3s0)

	TSF: 622095257924 usec (7d, 04:48:15)

	freq: 2437

	beacon interval: 100

	capability: ESS Privacy ShortPreamble ShortSlotTime APSD (0x0c31)

	signal: -78.00 dBm

	last seen: 3163 ms ago

	Information elements from Probe Response frame:

	SSID: WLAN_1BB8

	Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 9.0 18.0 36.0 54.0 

	DS Parameter set: channel 6

	ERP: <no flags>

	Extended supported rates: 6.0 12.0 24.0 48.0 

	HT capabilities:

		Capabilities: 0x11ee

			HT20/HT40

			SM Power Save disabled

			RX HT20 SGI

			RX HT40 SGI

			TX STBC

			RX STBC 1-stream

			Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

			DSSS/CCK HT40

		Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

		Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

		HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

		HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

	HT operation:

		 * primary channel: 6

		 * secondary channel offset: below

		 * STA channel width: any

		 * RIFS: 0

		 * HT protection: non-HT mixed

		 * non-GF present: 1

		 * OBSS non-GF present: 0

		 * dual beacon: 0

		 * dual CTS protection: 0

		 * STBC beacon: 0

		 * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

		 * PCO active: 0

		 * PCO phase: 0

	WPA:	 * Version: 1

		 * Group cipher: TKIP

		 * Pairwise ciphers: CCMP TKIP

		 * Authentication suites: PSK

	WMM:	 * Parameter version 1

		 * u-APSD

		 * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

		 * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

		 * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

		 * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

	Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

	Country: ES	Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

		Channels [1 - 13] @ 16 dBm

	WPS:	 * Version: 1.0

		 * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

		 * Selected Registrar: 0x0

		 * Response Type: 3 (AP)

		 * UUID: 2e63170c-2868-61e4-9771-d0aeece41bb8

		 * Manufacturer: Movistar

		 * Model: ASL-26555

		 * Model Number: ASL-26555

		 * Serial Number: 00000000

		 * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

		 * Device name: ASL-26555

		 * Config methods: Ethernet, Label, PBC

BSS 6a:c0:6f:3c:3b:08 (on wlp3s0)

	TSF: 324122521919 usec (3d, 18:02:02)

	freq: 2462

	beacon interval: 100

	capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

	signal: -37.00 dBm

	last seen: 2675 ms ago

	Information elements from Probe Response frame:

	SSID: AVL_WIFI

	Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 9.0 18.0 36.0 54.0 

	DS Parameter set: channel 11

	ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

	Extended supported rates: 6.0 12.0 24.0 48.0 

	HT capabilities:

		Capabilities: 0x118e

			HT20/HT40

			SM Power Save disabled

			TX STBC

			RX STBC 1-stream

			Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

			DSSS/CCK HT40

		Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

		Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

		HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

		HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

	HT operation:

		 * primary channel: 11

		 * secondary channel offset: below

		 * STA channel width: any

		 * RIFS: 0

		 * HT protection: 20 MHz

		 * non-GF present: 1

		 * OBSS non-GF present: 0

		 * dual beacon: 0

		 * dual CTS protection: 0

		 * STBC beacon: 0

		 * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

		 * PCO active: 0

		 * PCO phase: 0

	RSN:	 * Version: 1

		 * Group cipher: TKIP

		 * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

		 * Authentication suites: PSK

		 * Capabilities: (0x0000)

	WMM:	 * Parameter version 1

		 * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

		 * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

		 * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

		 * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

	WPS:	 * Version: 1.0

		 * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

		 * Response Type: 3 (AP)

		 * UUID: bc329e00-1dd8-11b2-8601-6ac06f3c3b08

		 * Manufacturer: Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.

		 * Model: Huawei Wireless Access Point

		 * Model Number: RT2860

		 * Serial Number: 12345678

		 * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

		 * Device name: HuaweiAPS

		 * Config methods: Label, PBC

		 * RF Bands: 0x0

	Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

	Country: ES	Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

		Channels [1 - 13] @ 16 dBm

BSS 00:22:75:7a:cb:e5 (on wlp3s0)

	TSF: 778035943255 usec (9d, 00:07:15)

	freq: 2437

	beacon interval: 100

	capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

	signal: -84.00 dBm

	last seen: 3227 ms ago

	Information elements from Probe Response frame:

	SSID: Belkin_N_ADSL_7ACBE5

	Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 9.0 18.0 36.0 54.0 

	DS Parameter set: channel 6

	ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

	Extended supported rates: 6.0 12.0 24.0 48.0 

	HT capabilities:

		Capabilities: 0x11ee

			HT20/HT40

			SM Power Save disabled

			RX HT20 SGI

			RX HT40 SGI

			TX STBC

			RX STBC 1-stream

			Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

			DSSS/CCK HT40

		Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

		Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

		HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

		HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

	HT operation:

		 * primary channel: 6

		 * secondary channel offset: below

		 * STA channel width: any

		 * RIFS: 0

		 * HT protection: nonmember

		 * non-GF present: 0

		 * OBSS non-GF present: 0

		 * dual beacon: 0

		 * dual CTS protection: 0

		 * STBC beacon: 0

		 * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

		 * PCO active: 0

		 * PCO phase: 0

	WPA:	 * Version: 1

		 * Group cipher: TKIP

		 * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

		 * Authentication suites: PSK

		 * Capabilities: (0x0000)

	RSN:	 * Version: 1

		 * Group cipher: TKIP

		 * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

		 * Authentication suites: PSK

		 * Capabilities: (0x0000)

	WMM:	 * Parameter version 1

		 * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

		 * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

		 * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

		 * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

	Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

	WPS:	 * Version: 1.0

		 * Wi-Fi Protected Setup State: 2 (Configured)

		 * Selected Registrar: 0x0

		 * Response Type: 3 (AP)

		 * UUID: 00000000-0000-0001-1000-0022757acbe5

		 * Manufacturer: Belkin Corporation

		 * Model: F5D8636-4 v1

		 * Model Number: 1.00.03

		 * Serial Number: 12921863603120

		 * Primary Device Type: 6-0050f204-1

		 * Device name: Belkin Wireless Router(WFA)

		 * Config methods: Label

	Country: US	Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

		Channels [1 - 11] @ 16 dBm

BSS 72:b6:86:b0:25:00 (on wlp3s0)

	TSF: 403957555512 usec (4d, 16:12:37)

	freq: 2462

	beacon interval: 100

	capability: ESS Privacy ShortSlotTime (0x0411)

	signal: -87.00 dBm

	last seen: 2914 ms ago

	SSID: vodafone2501

	Supported rates: 1.0* 2.0* 5.5* 11.0* 9.0 18.0 36.0 54.0 

	DS Parameter set: channel 11

	Extended supported rates: 6.0 12.0 24.0 48.0 

	Country: ES	Environment: Indoor/Outdoor

		Channels [1 - 13] @ 20 dBm

	TIM: DTIM Count 0 DTIM Period 1 Bitmap Control 0x0 Bitmap[0] 0x0

	ERP: Barker_Preamble_Mode

	HT capabilities:

		Capabilities: 0x118e

			HT20/HT40

			SM Power Save disabled

			TX STBC

			RX STBC 1-stream

			Max AMSDU length: 3839 bytes

			DSSS/CCK HT40

		Maximum RX AMPDU length 65535 bytes (exponent: 0x003)

		Minimum RX AMPDU time spacing: 4 usec (0x05)

		HT RX MCS rate indexes supported: 0-15, 32

		HT TX MCS rate indexes are undefined

	HT operation:

		 * primary channel: 11

		 * secondary channel offset: below

		 * STA channel width: any

		 * RIFS: 0

		 * HT protection: non-HT mixed

		 * non-GF present: 1

		 * OBSS non-GF present: 0

		 * dual beacon: 0

		 * dual CTS protection: 0

		 * STBC beacon: 0

		 * L-SIG TXOP Prot: 0

		 * PCO active: 0

		 * PCO phase: 0

	Extended capabilities: HT Information Exchange Supported

	WPA:	 * Version: 1

		 * Group cipher: TKIP

		 * Pairwise ciphers: TKIP CCMP

		 * Authentication suites: PSK

	WMM:	 * Parameter version 1

		 * BE: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 3

		 * BK: CW 15-1023, AIFSN 7

		 * VI: CW 7-15, AIFSN 2, TXOP 3008 usec

		 * VO: CW 3-7, AIFSN 2, TXOP 1504 usec

No se si el problema lo tengo con wpa_suplicant o con el wicd, o que se me escapa para conseguir la conexion, porque esta claro que la tarjeta la reconoce y funciona

----------

## opotonil

A lo que me referia es que en portage, por lo menos en mi sistema que esta sincronizado de hoy, no existe sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode:

```

emerge -av sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode 

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode".

emerge: searching for similar names...

emerge: Maybe you meant any of these: sys-firmware/iwl6050-ucode, sys-firmware/iwl6030-ucode, sys-firmware/iwl6005-ucode?

```

Desde que se incluyo el firmware en sys-kernel/linux-firmware se elimino el ebuild sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode de portage.

Imagino que en el kernel tambien tengas (es mi configuracion, alguna opcion puede no ser necesaria):

```

[*] Networking support  --->

  -*-   Wireless  --->

    <*>   cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

    [*]     enable powersave by default

    <*>   Common routines for IEEE802.11 drivers

    <*>   Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

    -*-   Enable LED triggers

```

Con versiones antiguas de wpa_supplicant se necesitaba tambien: "cfg80211 wireless extensions compatibility"

Salu2.

----------

## fuyutsuku

Bueno, pues tras seguir investigando, he visto que el nucleo a pesar de hacer el "make && make modules_install" y copiar bzImage a /boot la fecha de compilacion con "uname  -v" era la del primer dia, vamos que por mucho que modificaba opciones en el núcleo no se aplicaban los cambios, asi que tras salir con el live cd, hacer un chroot y rehacer el nucleo entero de nuevo ya wicd escanea las redes y wpa_supplicant reconoce el adaptador de red, bueno cosas de novatos, lo que no se es porque no se actualizaba el nucleo tras cada cambio copiando la imagen nueva....

Bueno en resumen para que funcione los pasos a seguir para hacerlo son, primero activar las opciones en el núcleo (seguir la wiki  http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Iwlwifi para más detalle):

[*] Networking support  --->

    [*] Wireless  --->

        <*> cfg80211 - wireless configuration API

        <*> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

        Optionally enable a Wifi LED:

        [*] Enable LED triggers

Device Drivers  --->

    [*] Network device support  --->

        [*] Wireless LAN  --->

            Select the driver for your Wifi network device, e.g.:

            <*> Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack) (b43)

            [*]    Support for 802.11n (N-PHY) devices

            [*]    Support for low-power (LP-PHY) devices

            [*]    Support for HT-PHY (high throughput) devices

            <*> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG/BG Network Connection (iwl3945)

Luego compilar el kernel y copiarlo a /boot, entonces para evitar que os pase lo que a mi, mejor ver con "uname -v" si esta actualizado o no:

fuyutsuku fuyu # uname -v

#12 SMP Sun Apr 7 16:30:22 CEST 2013

Con esto comprobado, instalamos el driver con emerge:

emerge sys-firmware/iwl3945-ucode

Si todo ha ido bien iwconfig nos dará algo como esto:

fuyutsuku fuyu # iwconfig 

ip_vti0   no wireless extensions.

gre0      no wireless extensions.

hardwpan0  no wireless extensions.

sit0      no wireless extensions.

lo        no wireless extensions.

enp2s0    no wireless extensions.

wlp3s0    IEEE 802.11abg  ESSID:off/any  

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=15 dBm   

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

tunl0     no wireless extensions.

 Con esto ya podemos conectarnos ya que esta bien configurada la interfaz de red, bien con wicd, networkmanager o con la terminal de comandos, en mi caso, he instalado Gnome y estoy con wicd.

----------

## fuyutsuku

Bueno, la tarjeta funciona pero no termino de conseguir que conecte ni a redes abiertas ni con WPA, viendo el log de wicd veo esto:

2013/04/07 22:25:44 :: DHCP connection successful

2013/04/07 22:25:44 :: not verifying

2013/04/07 22:25:44 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2013/04/07 22:25:44 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2013/04/07 22:25:50 :: trying to load backend external

2013/04/07 22:25:50 :: trying to load backend ioctl

2013/04/07 22:25:50 :: WARNING: python-iwscan not found, falling back to using iwlist scan.

2013/04/07 22:25:50 :: WARNING: python-wpactrl not found, falling back to using wpa_cli.

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: setting use global dns to 0

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: setting global dns

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: global dns servers are

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: domain is

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: search domain is

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: setting wireless interface wlp3s0

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: setting wired interface enp2s0

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: setting wpa driver wext

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: setting automatically reconnect when connection drops 1

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: setting backend to external

2013/04/07 22:26:16 :: Setting dhcp client to 0

2013/04/07 22:26:43 :: Connecting to wireless network AVL_WIFI

2013/04/07 22:26:43 :: Putting interface down

2013/04/07 22:26:43 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/04/07 22:26:43 :: Setting false IP...

2013/04/07 22:26:43 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/04/07 22:26:43 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/04/07 22:26:43 :: Putting interface up...

2013/04/07 22:26:45 :: Generating psk...

2013/04/07 22:26:45 :: Attempting to authenticate...

2013/04/07 22:26:46 :: Running DHCP with hostname fuyutsuku

2013/04/07 22:26:46 :: dhcpcd[3622]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2013/04/07 22:26:46 :: DHCP connection successful

2013/04/07 22:26:46 :: not verifying

2013/04/07 22:26:46 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2013/04/07 22:26:46 :: Sending connection attempt result success

2013/04/07 22:29:50 :: Connecting to wireless network fuyutsukyS3l

2013/04/07 22:29:51 :: Putting interface down

2013/04/07 22:29:51 :: Releasing DHCP leases...

2013/04/07 22:29:51 :: Setting false IP...

2013/04/07 22:29:51 :: Stopping wpa_supplicant

2013/04/07 22:29:51 :: Flushing the routing table...

2013/04/07 22:29:51 :: Putting interface up...

2013/04/07 22:29:53 :: Running DHCP with hostname fuyutsuku

2013/04/07 22:29:53 :: dhcpcd[4438]: sending commands to master dhcpcd process

2013/04/07 22:29:53 ::

2013/04/07 22:29:53 ::

2013/04/07 22:29:53 :: DHCP connection successful

2013/04/07 22:29:53 :: not verifying

2013/04/07 22:29:53 :: Connecting thread exiting.

2013/04/07 22:29:53 :: Sending connection attempt result success

Asi que voy instalando python-iwscan y python-wpactrl y a seguir probando

----------

## fuyutsuku

Pues os escribo conectado desde mi Intel Pro set 3945  :Very Happy:  ha sido instalar los dos python-iwscan y python-wpactrl  reiniciar y ya conecta y funciona bien, la configuracion ha sido: wpa_supplicant conf:

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

network={

        ssid="AVL_WIFI"

        scan_ssid=1

        proto="WPA2"

        key_mgmnt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        psk="GPLCEQURNLAPCN"

        priority=2

}

net:

# This blank configuration will automatically use DHCP for any net.*

# scripts in /etc/init.d.  To create a more complete configuration,

# please review /usr/share/doc/openrc*/net.example* and save your configuration

# in /etc/conf.d/net (this file :]!).

config_enp2s0="dhcp"

dchpd_enp2s0="-t 10"

modules="wpa_supplicant"

modules_wlp3s0="wpa_supplicant"

wpa_supplicant_wlp3s0="-Dwext"

config_wlp3s0="dhcp"

dhcpd_wlp3s0="-t 30"

Solo me queda un error de D-Bus que da el wicd al arrancar, pero no impide que conecte ni navegar.

----------

## fuyutsuku

Pues ya esta, lo del error del D-Bus del wicd se ha solucionado con un rc-update

rc-update add wicd default

Asi que ya esta todo limpio y funcionando.

----------

